# US Treasury Department Ordered Survival Kits For Bank Employees



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Interesting, isn't it?

From the article:

"It is not clear why the Treasury Department is ordering the kits. Contracts for survival kits are usually made for the military, or law enforcement such as the FBI."

Treasury Department Seeking Survival Kits For Bank Employees | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, only $53 a person. Maybe they get a better price than we do.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

They are very small kits so if they know something we don't it must not be going to last very long. Always good to keep an eye on these things though.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

OK, so they are gonna supply them with the fanny pack/backpack with survival stuff in it. Who is gonna show them how to use it? Why would they supply these to them, wasn't bailing them out enough? Why can't they buy there own bags, they make a lot more money than I do. What makes them better than any other American. They have proven they can't manage money,right? Makes me wanna say HUH? I guess I ask to many stupid questions.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I know several government agency employees that have received aka: survival kits for their government office/car/plane/boat or whatever. I've looked inside them and they are really a joke. Someone in China is making some good money with this.

I figure at this point I've came to realize why the government is providing "employees" with these. Because as costly as they are, they are less costly to the government if someone files a lawsuit against them after a minor disaster saying they were not provided with the correct gear for on the work equipment.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Thats the craziest thing I've seen. It contains a single 2400 calorie food bar, 50 water purification tablets, a poncho, solar blanket, face mask, etc. All stored in a fanny pack.

Can you imagine if a newbie showed up here with that and called it his BOB? 

hahahaha

At least we get to pay for them! :disgust:

AJ


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

In the state of Queensland Australia, my employer is responsible for my safety from the minute I leave my home to when I walk in my front door at the end of the day (some conditions from most direct route, not been silly etc are included) 

This seems a natural extension on that form of workcover, and with the time of year in the USA, it doubles as a Xmas pressie, and the season (been winter and all) 

That's my logic behind it, even if they are over priced paperweights


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

sargedog said:


> OK, so they are gonna supply them with the fanny pack/backpack with survival stuff in it. Who is gonna show them how to use it? Why would they supply these to them, wasn't bailing them out enough? Why can't they buy there own bags, they make a lot more money than I do. What makes them better than any other American. They have proven they can't manage money,right? Makes me wanna say HUH? I guess I ask to many stupid questions.


We are talking about US Treasury employees. Most banks have had some cheesy kit tossed under every desk since shortly after 9/11.

For the record, despite what you may have read elsewhere, there was no "bailout".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And who says these people need to survive anyways? They may be part of the reason WE need to survive. Still, Interesting that it was decided all of a sudden they needed something.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It's pretty simple really. Someone in the Government either has a brother-in-law who owns a company that sells the stuff or their spouse does, and what better way to make money then have the tax payer foot the bill.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Free Bacon is nothing more then a tabloid.


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

Any all in one kit is going to be garbage. Any kit provided by the US government (except for military) is going to be absolute rubbish.

It does make the mind wander as to why the bank are ordering these. Maybe employees kept dying from exhaustion from counting all the money they have stolen from American citizens.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

RoyLanchester said:


> Any all in one kit is going to be garbage. Any kit provided by the US government (except for military) is going to be absolute rubbish.
> 
> It does make the mind wander as to why the bank are ordering these. Maybe employees kept dying from exhaustion from counting all the money they have stolen from American citizens.


These are not bank employees getting the kits, despite the headline phrasing. Also no money was stolen unless you are referring the the theft from banks that the government commited.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My wife got one from AT&T in the early 80's.she worked as a 411 operator.(if anyone still remembers them)it was a small red zippered bag about the diameter of a loaf of french bread and about a foot long with carrying handles.
it had a few datrex food bars,some water pouches,two mylar blankets,a candle lantern with a few votive type candles,matches,a whistle and two glow sticks.she could get additional ones for $10.00.we got a few and tossed them in the trunks of our cars and were the basis for our earthquake ghb's.since we lived and worked within a few miles of the San Andreas fault.
I now use one of the bags in my shed for first aid items so I wont have to run to the house if I was profusely bleeding.

They were good little starter kits for the sheeple that worked there and really got a few of her friends thinking.


----------

